

Daughter of Tiger Mom gets into Harvard - cwan
http://abovethelaw.com/2011/04/sophia-chua-rubenfeld-got-into-and-is-going-to-harvard-tiger-mom-triumphant-her-cub-is-harvard-bound/

======
patrickgzill
Upper crust Manhattan kid gets into Harvard ... film at 11.

~~~
steve-howard
Additionally, I don't think anyone was criticizing the book on the basis that
working kids like slaves doesn't produce academic results, just that doing so
may be harmful and unethical. Even Mussolini got the trains running on time.

~~~
alexandros
> Even Mussolini got the trains running on time.

Or maybe not: <http://www.snopes.com/history/govern/trains.asp>

~~~
steve-howard
Thanks, I guess I never looked beyond the claims of the high-school survey of
European history. There are still, no doubt, plenty of examples of people
achieving certain results at the expense of more important ones (treating
people like people, for instance).

------
defen
Is this a late April Fools' joke? This reads like a parody of middle class
striving meets stereotypical Asian obsession with "face".

------
jonhendry
Big deal, she's a legacy.

~~~
zheng
Exactly. Two parents as alumni? This would be a bigger story if she hadn't
gotten in.

------
Jach
Big whoop? Apparently they accepted 2158 people this year. [http://crimson-
ws2.hcs.harvard.edu/article/2011/3/31/percent...](http://crimson-
ws2.hcs.harvard.edu/article/2011/3/31/percent-class-students-year/)

Where are the other 600 word articles for the 2100 other acceptances? What
mothers (if any) do those people have? You could write a book!

------
rickdangerous1
What the hell has "beauty" got to do with getting into Harvard? Is college
entrance a beauty contest now?

------
joeynelson
I wish I had some way of finding out where the writer went to college.

------
thrill
Warm congratulations to her.

------
jheimark
win for Brown!

